# Chicken Quiche



## robynhood (Oct 14, 2006)

This is easy and tasty
** 
*Chicken quiche*
 
Spray dish with pure & simple [oil spray] 
Bottom layer -  sliced in rounds  (already partially steamed) sweet potato
Next layer – finely broken up cooked BBQ chicken – 1 – 2 cups depending on dish size & preference
Top layer -  combine 6 eggs, ½ cup cream, 1 cup milk, 1 ½ cups grated tasty cheese, 1 tbsp parmesan cheese, ¼ cup flour, 1 clove finely chopped garlic, sprinkle of black pepper & 2 – 4 spring onions (all of it – white & green bit).   Combine & pour over top
 
Bake in 190 degrees for 30 – 45 mins (or until golden)


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 15, 2006)

Your Chicken Quiche receipe sounds great.  I like the combination of ingredients.

Thanks for sharing and a very Happy Sunday.


----------

